# video of some of my shots



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hi all hope everyone is well this is a video of some of my shots put together enjoy


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You have a very similar style to myself...focus,aim..shoot..bang bang! Good compilation mate!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool. Nice range of targets!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Wow. The 6mm BB impressed me the most... :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It's great you have all those shots on video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You certainly do have a good eye ... I am quite jealous!!! I urge you to go for the target badges:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

Looks like you would have no problem at all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow AJ! Nice shooting dude! :bowdown:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Incredible shooting my friend.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats some incredibly great shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea pulling all the clips into one video.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

great shooting! you,re getting scarily good. well done.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You're quite good at this. Post more vids.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers all


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

In receiving the email alert that someone posted, and reading the title on this thread, made me glad the heading wasn't;

"video of some of my *shorts*"

On the other hand perhaps I need some help in improving on the style choice of my shorts. The outerwear kind.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice compilation Andy, good to see that fantastic shoots in a bunch ... ahhh incredible music I love Bob !

Cheers

Arturo


----------

